# GTS-4 diffs in a R32 GTR...Top speed at 8000rpm?



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Did a search...But couldn't find anything on this, Maybe as it would be silly???

My local track is very twisty (Ruapuna) and on track days there is not much chance of me being able to get to 300k's or what ever the R32 is geared to.

Has anyone run GTS-4 diffs in a R32/R33 GTR to get lower ratios? What would the topend at 7500rpm and 8000rpm be?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Couple of guys in Aus have done it, the ratios in a R32 GTS4 are 4.375 (from memory) compared to a normal R32/R33 GTR which is 4.111

Not too hard to work out, how good is your maths?

Mike


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Not too hard to work out, how good is your maths?

Arse...Sorry, How do you work this out?


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

My calculations get 181mph @8000 in fifth and 136mph @8000 in fourth. This compares to 193mph and 145mph with standard ratios.....


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Chris , Ive done this quite a few times...
Yoda runs gts4
I have both front and rear in my shed, still havnt swapeed them over ...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/104443-your-top-speed-5.html

what 5th or 6th gear ratio you got ?
Tire diameter
rpm

a basic calc is tire d x rpm
__________
diff x 336 

or give me the info above

Cheers


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Or ....

Racing Software: Gear Calc


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheers Glenn, I still have a std R33 Gearbox 5spd
I am running 265x35x18's on the street and some old semi slicks, and 17x9" wheels with the NZV8s slicks (dunlop D14) 240x625x17


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

is the rear GTS-4 diff also an LSD? Are they weaker in terms of power handling compared with GT-R diffs?

This is something I might want to consider, considering that I need fast street response. 4.375:1 may give me an added edge over fast N/A cars; I won't have to wind up my car as violently to pull past these quick cars.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> is the rear GTS-4 diff also an LSD? Are they weaker in terms of power handling compared with GT-R diffs?
> 
> This is something I might want to consider, considering that I need fast street response. 4.375:1 may give me an added edge over fast N/A cars; I won't have to wind up my car as violently to pull past these quick cars.


You're going to change your front diff as well? You are a mad man:thumbsup:

I found a few posts that the diff is 4.363, does anyone know which is it?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, the gear ratios must match front and rear...


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Everyone beat me to it, good, can't be assed myself, haha.

4.375 diffs with a 6 speed Getrag out an R34 would be interesting... Maybe that is along the same lines as how the Mines car did it.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I ran the 4.375s about 6 years ago with a RB30 and GTR box and it was awesome.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

So...two questions

Can you change a front diff without pulling the sump/engine out of the car?
GTS-t and GTS-4 diffs....Some I have seen with different drive shaft config bolts, Are the internals the same?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Sub Boy said:


> So...two questions
> 
> Can you change a front diff without pulling the sump/engine out of the car?
> GTS-t and GTS-4 diffs....Some I have seen with different drive shaft config bolts, Are the internals the same?


Yes you can pull the front diff without pulling the engine out.
I'm sure it is just the crownwheel and pinion that are different, the diff itself will be the same.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

just saw this thread!suboy well done on starting it..i was waiting for somebody to answer your last question from the mines skyline thread!!

Iv been seriously considering this!look at how the mines car acelerated with the 3:7 diffs compared to their 3:5 standard..if im thinking correctly an R32 with 4:3 diffs should react almost identical to a change to 4:3 diffs as the mines car reacted when they changed the stock diffs to 3:7s..??!If so its on!!

Main issue is the strenght of the the gts-4 diffs..are they not viscious??same as the gts-ts??Iv got s cusco 2 way mechanical lsd in the rear of my bnr32..not sure it would be a great idea to take it out to replace it with viscous lsd or are the gts-4 diffs not viscious?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

You can use Stagea RS Four diffs . They are the same gearing as a GTS4 but are definately available with LSD. Used by a few of the track GTRs when a lower gearing is required

With this set up the car will be geared for around 168 at about 7200 rpm . 

This is using a Power FC for speed and revs (which agreed pretty spot on with my sat nav and Stagea speedo/Tacho ) . 
It is with 18 245 40 tyres and a standard R32 GTR gearbox

And yes with that gearing it is quite an interesting drive and no I have not broken the diffs yet :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I am really liking this idea - I'm certain it will make the car less laggy! And if the swap can be done just by putting the car on a lift, draining the diff oil, popping the old ones out and sticking the new ones in...I think I know what my next mod is going to be!


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> I am really liking this idea - I'm certain it will make the car less laggy! And if the swap can be done just by putting the car on a lift, draining the diff oil, popping the old ones out and sticking the new ones in...I think I know what my next mod is going to be!


that makes 2 of us!where could a man get a pair of these diffs at a reasnable price?anyone?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

creedonsr20det said:


> that makes 2 of us!where could a man get a pair of these diffs at a reasnable price?anyone?



Just in front of you two on this one :thumbsup: I like changing gear anyway


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

stagea diff is 4.0 - 1


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Are the GTS-t diffs the same as GTS-4 diffs?

The GTR runs a 6 hole half shaft, and some of the GTS-t diffs I have seen have a 3x2 configuration....are the drive hubs interchangable so you just run the inners of the GTS diff with the GTR drive hubs? 

Would this be a good time at looking at buying a better LSD for the track? 1.5way?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Andy W said:


> stagea diff is 4.0 - 1


I stand corrected


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Sub Boy said:


> Are the GTS-t diffs the same as GTS-4 diffs?
> 
> The GTR runs a 6 hole half shaft, and some of the GTS-t diffs I have seen have a 3x2 configuration....are the drive hubs interchangable so you just run the inners of the GTS diff with the GTR drive hubs?
> 
> Would this be a good time at looking at buying a better LSD for the track? 1.5way?


the gts manual uses a 4.1 and the auto a 4.3 

the hub on the gts uses a smaller drive flange and bearing than the gtr

gts-4 i would assume is smaller also


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Would this fit? Is the final drive right to match a GTS-4 front diff?

Nismo GT 2 WAY LSD for Nissan S14, NEAR NEW!! for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

What tyre are you guys running?

From stock, if you go to 255/30 17, that will put you at 4.47:1 ratio, or 255/30 18 gets you 4.28 just an idea. Now finding them?

If your tyre height is over 24.9, you don't have 4.111 anymore, just thought I would bring this up.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

So going smaller tyre lowers the ratio?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

SkylineUSA said:


> If your tyre height is over 24.9, you don't have 4.111 anymore, just thought I would bring this up.


WHAT???

It doesn't matter what tyre size you have your diff ratio stays the same.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> WHAT???
> 
> It doesn't matter what tyre size you have your diff ratio stays the same.



Rob,

What do you mean? I always thought it was based on the stock tyre height? Since the tyre height changes the effective gear ratio, no?

Of course it does not physically change the gear ratio


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The diff ratio has nothing to do with tyre size, by going to different height tyres, it changes the overall gearing but it does not change the diff ratio.

A 9000+RPM RB30 with a good box and 4.4 diffs would be incredible for drags or track work.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Far out ...
Chris, swap the front cwp with the 4, goes in without removing the engine.
The rear, you swap the cwp over from r to 4, so as to retain the r slippery.
So, you remove the enitre diff head, swap internals over.
ps without wanting to sound daft, the final drive "ratio" is fixed mechanically.
Tire diameter / width etc has no change to the "ratio" but effects speed and or accelleration.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Far out ...
> Chris, swap the front cwp with the 4, goes in without removing the engine.
> The rear, you swap the cwp over from r to 4, so as to retain the r slippery.
> So, you remove the enitre diff head, swap internals over.
> ...


Thanks Glenn....This is a bit over my head
I'm guessing the cwp stands for crown wheel pinion?

So sorry if I sound a little slow, So what should I be looking for when buying the correct diff to match the GTS4 diff I got when buying the RIPS big sump?

Will buying a GTS-t diff be the go? or is the GTS4 diff, different.?

How do I tell the difference between the auto and manual diffs? front and rear? They are different ratio...Yes?

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The diff ratio has nothing to do with tyre size, by going to different height tyres, it changes the overall gearing but it does not change the diff ratio.
> 
> A 9000+RPM RB30 with a good box and 4.4 diffs would be incredible for drags or track work.
> 
> Rob



Ok, so I should have said effective gear ratio:nervous: will not be 4.111


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

"diff ratio" is actuali based on the ratio of splines between the crown wheel and the pinion ya?say if the crown wheel has 48 and the pinion has 12 that would be 4:1?Im not 100 percent sure really please correct me if im wrong..

If im correct would changing the crown wheel and pinion from stock bnr items to gts-4 items without actuali changing the diff pack itself do the trick?

Glenn,rob??


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

creedonsr20det said:


> "diff ratio" is actuali based on the ratio of splines between the crown wheel and the pinion ya?say if the crown wheel has 48 and the pinion has 12 that would be 4:1?Im not 100 percent sure really please correct me if im wrong..
> 
> If im correct would changing the crown wheel and pinion from stock bnr items to gts-4 items without actuali changing the diff pack itself do the trick?
> 
> Glenn,rob??


that makes the most sense; hopefully all that's required to swap ratios would be to change the crown wheel and keep the rest of the GTR diff. However, if it's the pinions that change number of splines, or if the diameter of the different crown wheel is too different....:bawling:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> However, if it's the pinions that change number of splines, or if the diameter of the different crown wheel is too different....:bawling:


yeah iv got the feeling it aint going to be as simple as swaping the crown wheel and pinion..or is it??im going to do some research browsingopcorn:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The crown wheel and pinion of each combination are a matched pair, so it is just a matter of swapping them over and re-setting the clearances and preloades etc but I'm pretty sure stock GTS4 diffs are the same style (different ratio) as the stock R32 GTR diffs anyway so you can just buy complete units and swap them over.

Rob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The crown wheel and pinion of each combination are a matched pair, so it is just a matter of swapping them over and re-setting the clearances and preloades etc but I'm pretty sure stock GTS4 diffs are the same style (different ratio) as the stock R32 GTR diffs anyway so you can just buy complete units and swap them over.
> 
> Rob


Rob, If I can't find a GTS4 diff, Will a GTS-t diff be the same, Even with the different output hubs the crown and pinion will bolt up to the GTR diff??

How do I tell if the front GTS-4 diff I already have in the other sump is a out of a manual or auto? They are different, no? Do I count the teeth?

cheers.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

time to start browsing Yahoo Japan auctions....


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ok, 
The gts 4 and gtr diff centre has 6 bolts holding the axles in
The t has 5. (you cant just swap them over)
Buy a GTS4 entire front and rear diff assembly minus axles etc: , Ie the diff head ....
Remove the gtr rear diff head assembly.
Take the crown wheel and pinion out of the gts4 ...
Take the crown wheel and pinion out of the GTR
Fit the crown wheel to the gtr carrier (lsd unit)
reassemble.
you can just thro the 4 entire diff assembly in the car ...BUT you will have the gay viscious slippery and you really want to keep the r plate type one, shim it a bit tighter, while its all in pieces ...
The front diff will go in just by pulling the axles and removing the cover and pulling the factory R cwp out / fit the 4 one 
IT is a really really good fit so you need to get it in just the right position to get it out and fit, but its pretty straightforward.

Chris, I know for a fact yoda has some in his w/shop ....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheers Glenn, That answers almost all my questions,

What about the manual/auto difference in ratios? Is this true?

I already have a GTS4 front diff, If the man/auto is different, How do I tell which I have?

I was hoping to find one in ChCh, Sending a diff from Auckland will add another $60 odd to the price. What sort of money does Yoda want for a rear one?


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Ok,
> The gts 4 and gtr diff centre has 6 bolts holding the axles in
> The t has 5. (you cant just swap them over)
> Buy a GTS4 entire front and rear diff assembly minus axles etc: , Ie the diff head ....
> ...


excellent Glenn.so it is that easy.sweet as.....:smokin:however i do alot of drifting so just swapping the stock complete bnr diffs and replacing them with the gts-4 items aint an option.Viscious aint good for sideways and im using a cusco lsd unit in the rear and i want to keep it.

So i buy gts-4 complete diffs,open them up remove the cw and pinion.

Remove my stock diffs.Open them up.Remove crown wheel and pinion.

Then fit the gts-4 cw and pinion to my original lsds,refit them to my axles,fresh drop of castrol b373, and flat out the road for a test spin? 
Correct??
Glenn when you refer to "axles" i presume your talking about the drive shafts coming from either side ya??I just take it that you use different names for different parts in NZ than we do in Ireland?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Guys, What is the way to calculate ratio on a diff? Count the CW and Pinion? Measure the CW and Pinion diameter and multiply?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> Guys, What is the way to calculate ratio on a diff? Count the CW and Pinion? Measure the CW and Pinion diameter and multiply?


CW Teeth / Pinion Gear Teeth = Gear Ratio

32/33 GTR = 4.11:1 (37:9)
32(33?) GTS4 = 4.375:1 (35:8)


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

infamous_t said:


> CW Teeth / Pinion Gear Teeth = Gear Ratio
> 
> 32/33 GTR = 4.11:1 (37:9)
> 32(33?) GTS4 = 4.375:1 (35:8)


Cheers, so it's CW teeth divided by the Pinion gear teeth.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Have thought about doing this to mine as well. However, I have a question....

Going back to my old MKII Escort days I remember that when changing cw&p on the Atlas back end you had to use new crush sleeves EVERY time to set pinion fore-aft location :bawling:. Also, setting up the backlash was a distinct PITA. I'm not ashamed to say I remember destroying a diff on an event due to not setting it up properly....muppet!!!:chairshot:chairshot

Now, on the GTR, do you have to buy any extra bits and pieces when changing over cwp's? 

TT


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

tarmac terror said:


> Have thought about doing this to mine as well. However, I have a question....
> 
> Going back to my old MKII Escort days I remember that when changing cw&p on the Atlas back end you had to use new crush sleeves EVERY time to set pinion fore-aft location :bawling:. Also, setting up the backlash was a distinct PITA. I'm not ashamed to say I remember destroying a diff on an event due to not setting it up properly....muppet!!!:chairshot:chairshot
> 
> ...


Correct, same issue on the Nissan diff's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Small Update:

I have now got a matching GTS4 front and rear diffs, So are about to be pulled apart and fitted with the rear mechanical diff centre (will fire another shim in as well) So will try to get some photos and comments when done.

Found a rear diff for $120NZD (40quid):thumbsup:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Found a rear diff for $120NZD (40quid):thumbsup:


lucky sod..!keep us posted,i will be doing the same if all works out well for you


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Hopefully I will have my 4.11 diffs fitted by the end of next week


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Update ??

Chris ?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Update ??
> 
> Chris ?


LOL!

Well I opened up a Can O Worms when I said to the mechanic "Let me know if anything else needs sorting when the rear subframe is out"

The Subframe bushes were soo shot that one of them had no grease left in the centre "Pocket" and the rest were not much better. So new Nolathane ones for the Diff and Subframe are going in (after about a days work to get the old ones out...With much swearing!!)

So, will have the car back next week, and will have an update on the Wilwood brakes and the gear-revs-speedo ratios.:clap:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ok, Same thing happened with mine.
Looked at the solid ring things but ended up with some kind of urothane.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Update again.

O.K. After being reminded of this from someone else looking into this, I will be finding someone competent enough to change over the front diffs (My mechanic is being a blouse!).....Legend has it the hard part is shimming/meshing (prob not the right words) the crown wheel to the pinion.

I also have a Nismo 2way rear diff centre to go in the rear at the same time....Should make it interesting....


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Sounds good. I'm interested to see how you get on with this....

Whats the availability like on GTS-4 F/R diffs in Aus/NZ?? I may be tempted to ship a few over if the price is right.

TT


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Seem to be common enough in NZ


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Sounds good. I'm interested to see how you get on with this....
> 
> Whats the availability like on GTS-4 F/R diffs in Aus/NZ?? I may be tempted to ship a few over if the price is right.
> 
> TT


Rare as hens teeth in oz, but they come up every now and then... 
if any one in nz or oz has some send them my way please :chuckle:

ps. they can still be bought new from nissan... about AU$1700 front and back CW&P only


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Just saw some bloke on some random NZ auction site selling an R200 dif with a 4.9 CWP!!!!

Nissan R200 LSD Diff 4.9 ratio for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

Clearly the problem then lies with sorting something out for the front. I'm considering emailing a CWP manufacturer I've found to see if they would consider doing a run of these. While their website mentions they will do bespoke CWP's they have a minimum order of 20....

Neverthelss I shall see what they say

TT


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I can now answer the original question here. This is based upon an R34 GT-R running 4.11 diffs and with 18" wheels. The speed at 8,000 revs is as near as dammit 170MPH in 6th gear. I must stress that I haven't actually done this speed yet but I have measured speed at certain rpm in 6th and extrapolated to a theoretical figure. To calibrate the speeds I used a TomTom satnav.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> Seem to be common enough in NZ


Good luck finding front and rear quickly and on a regular basis.

Rob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Good luck finding front and rear quickly and on a regular basis.
> 
> Rob


....There is 4 x GTS-4s being wrecked at kiwi spares...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Just saw some bloke on some random NZ auction site selling an R200 dif with a 4.9 CWP!!!!


That is not a gtr diff


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> I can now answer the original question here. This is based upon an R34 GT-R running 4.11 diffs and with 18" wheels. The speed at 8,000 revs is as near as dammit 170MPH in 6th gear. I must stress that I haven't actually done this speed yet but I have measured speed at certain rpm in 6th and extrapolated to a theoretical figure. To calibrate the speeds I used a TomTom satnav.


well, how is the overall performance? Is 1st gear over way too fast? Or is the shorter gearing a benefit to helping the turbos spool faster? Does the car generally feel quicker (at the expense of rowing the gearbox more?) A friend of mine has got a set of R32 diffs but is working on the other bits (I think half-shafts) to fit them to his R34. Plus I'd like to know firsthand what such gearing is like, if I fit an R34 Getrag into my R32...or do this GTS-4 swap.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> That is not a gtr diff


Didnt say it was however the GTR DOES run a rear R200 differential so CWP should be useable from it.

TT


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> well, how is the overall performance? Is 1st gear over way too fast? Or is the shorter gearing a benefit to helping the turbos spool faster? Does the car generally feel quicker (at the expense of rowing the gearbox more?) A friend of mine has got a set of R32 diffs but is working on the other bits (I think half-shafts) to fit them to his R34. Plus I'd like to know firsthand what such gearing is like, if I fit an R34 Getrag into my R32...or do this GTS-4 swap.


Difficult to say definitively Toby on the issue of whether the car feels quicker as the diffs were changed at the same time as the engine rebuild which gave me an extra 120hp and 130lbs/ft. All I can say now is that I am making similar power to you in a heavier shell and it feels very rapid.

The only time I struggle with first gear is on the drag strip when using race fuel and launch control. You need to be really sharp with that first gearchange (so god only knows how I'll fair when I hit the laughing gas button as well) :chuckle::chuckle:

In normal road driving I think it works great as a package and I wouldn't change it back. As a guide in a full weight 34 it ran 11.2 for the 1/4 mile on a not-so-great strip and clocked 0-60 in 3.29 with not the best of launches.

I would go for it mate especially if you decide to go for a bigger turbo (which no doubt you will) as it keeps everything on the boil just that bit better :smokin:

Cheers,

George


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Length of 1st gear for low 10 with 4.4 diffs, note 5th being used on 1/4 as well so 1 extra slow gear change to deal with.

Into 2nd at around 60ft mark in 1.4 seconds

YouTube - RIPS RB30 GTS4 10.2 @ 134mph www.ripsltd.com


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Didnt say it was however the GTR DOES run a rear R200 differential so CWP should be useable from it.
> 
> TT


I was under the impression the GTR/GTS-4 is a R240 diff?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

just so i understand this thread. 

I need to swap the crown and pinion ONLY from a gts4 to my 34gtr diffs?


That way i will still have the use of the 34gtr LSD ? 




Also do you think this mod will improve the quarter mile time? As you may end up having to change gear 1 extra time? 

And does anyone have any idea of what quarter time i should see with these diffs and 600bhp in a full trim R34 GTR?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Cool thread!

bob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I would think the GTS-4 diffs in a R34 with the Getrag box might be a little too low? Most of the ones that I've heard about that have swaped diffs in the R34 have put R33 GTR diffs in.

But yes, Just change the crown and pinion gears....However you have to shim the pinion shaft to get the gear mesh correct. (Not the easiest from what I gather!)

What I think you might have problems with is if you have a V-Spec.
The V-Spec rear diff, Pretty sure you would have to run a R33 V-Spec diff....Meaning no GTS-4 diffs.....?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> bob


Cheers Bob...I thought so!

:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> I was under the impression the GTR/GTS-4 is a R240 diff?


R180 front, R200 rear


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

infamous_t said:


> R180 front, R200 rear


Cheers for clearing that up....What car ran R240's?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> Cheers for clearing that up....What car ran R240's?


I've never heard of R240s, and can't find any info on them, are you sure you don't mean R230?
R230s were found on 300zx

For future reference:
On the Nissan diffs, ring gear size is given in mm.
R160 = 160mm or 6.29” in diameter
R180 = 180mm or 7.08” in diameter
R190 = 190mm or 7.48” in diameter
R200 = 200mm or 7.87” in diameter
R230 = 230mm or 9.05” in diameter


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

infamous_t said:


> I've never heard of R240s, and can't find any info on them, are you sure you don't mean R230?
> R230s were found on 300zx
> 
> For future reference:
> ...


Ah...R230, That's what I meant.:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Sub Boy said:


> Cheers Bob...I thought so!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yeah Chris your right. Its weird but for a car forum I sometimes find the GTROC not all that technical, (no offense meant to anyone). But you seemed to have started something pretty exciting here mate and got the technicals  of the GTR world talking! Which is great!!! 
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Yeah Chris your right. Its weird but for a car forum I sometimes find the GTROC not all that technical, (no offense meant to anyone). But you seemed to have started something pretty exciting here mate and got the technicals  of the GTR world talking! Which is great!!!
> :thumbsup:
> bob


LOL! Funny enough I still haven't got around to putting the GTS-4 diffs in (They are sitting with my RB30 parts gathering dust!)

None of the mechanics at my family's race workshop want to touch it....It's the shiming of the pinion gear they are concerned about.

I do have the GTS-4 front diff already loaded in the RIPS extended sump I bought S/Hand (came off a hotted up GTS-4 with a RB30 in it) and a Nismo 2way LSD centre to go into the rear GTS-4 diff also.....

....Maybe I'll have to wait till I build my RB30


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I have a Tomei 2 way rear diff, (off the car as I have a spare) And it whined since i had the car. Took it to well respected gearbox company in Bristol and they basically gave up trying to shim it, (as they couldnt get the parts , they were very apologetic) I wonder if it was more a case of being too difficult?
Diff itself is fine its just the backlash thats out!

bob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> I would think the GTS-4 diffs in a R34 with the Getrag box might be a little too low? Most of the ones that I've heard about that have swaped diffs in the R34 have put R33 GTR diffs in.
> 
> But yes, Just change the crown and pinion gears....However you have to shim the pinion shaft to get the gear mesh correct. (Not the easiest from what I gather!)
> 
> ...


That throws a spanner in the works then! 

What diffs is the mines R34 using? is that not GTS-4 diffs? 

Also as mine is a v-spec i think i have electronic diffs? Did the 33 gtr v-spec have these? 

Is it a case of me swappinng crown and pinion off a 33 to my 34 then?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> That throws a spanner in the works then!
> 
> What diffs is the mines R34 using? is that not GTS-4 diffs?
> 
> ...


I would be pretty certain the R34 and R33 V-Spec diffs are the same (Bar the different ratios) they both have the A-LSD.

Not sure what Mines run in their car.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> I have a Tomei 2 way rear diff, (off the car as I have a spare) And it whined since i had the car. Took it to well respected gearbox company in Bristol and they basically gave up trying to shim it, (as they couldnt get the parts , they were very apologetic) I wonder if it was more a case of being too difficult?
> Diff itself is fine its just the backlash thats out!
> 
> bob


Backlash....That was the word I was after, Getting that right is the tricky bit


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> I would be pretty certain the R34 and R33 V-Spec diffs are the same (Bar the different ratios) they both have the A-LSD.
> 
> Not sure what Mines run in their car.


So are you saying i can straight swap the diffs and be lower geared? or i just swap the crown wheel and pinion? 

Is the 33 defo a lower geared diff? 

Maybe i should start a new thread as this thread was for a 32?


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

very intresting reading i take it nobody actually tryed it just talked about it? and as matty says is the 33 defo lowered geared diff?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

gtr_jocky said:


> very intresting reading i take it nobody actually tryed it just talked about it? and as matty says is the 33 defo lowered geared diff?


Watch this space!
My new engine is being built at the moment, And it will have the big sump with the GTS-4 front diff in it, And I have already put the Nismo 2way rear diff with the GTS-4 crown and pinon on it.

...So once the Turbo turns up from the States, I will be able to tell you what it's like.opcorn:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

gtr_jocky said:


> very intresting reading i take it nobody actually tryed it just talked about it? and as matty says is the 33 defo lowered geared diff?


We've done a R32 RB30 4wd with 4.4s years ago and we've done 2 x R34s with 4.1s, both worked out great.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> very intresting reading i take it nobody actually tryed it just talked about it? and as matty says is the 33 defo lowered geared diff?


?????


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

^^^ x 2.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Sub Boy said:


> Backlash....That was the word I was after, Getting that right is the tricky bit


That is the important bit. If its not done correctly then it WILL fail. I blew up 2 Ford English diff's I rebuilt because they were out by a smidgin'.

Best to get diffs built by a gear specialist. It aint a lot of money and at least its done right. Theres not many jobs I wont do myself but diff rebuild is one of them...

TT


----------



## a-man (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Guys i am an old geezer i dont post very often but this post has caught my interests, i still like to read what you guys are working on, back in the day when we only had Normal aspirated engines we had to use gear Ratios to mantain torque so i hope you dont mind if i try and add a little info to this post reguarding diff & gearbox Ratios.

I would like to point out a few errors in the post it should save you a lot of time and grief.

1/ you have to fit the CW & pinion as a pair you should not need to shim the pinion you simply fit a new bearing and oil seal and doner pinion job done.

2/ This is a diffucult part striping the doner diff you need to make sure once you pry the the diff out of the pumpkin that you keep the Spacers & bearing caps from the diff in their exact order and side, remove OLD Crown Wheel and fit doner Crown Wheel, there is no room for errors,

3/ Now the really diffucult part is Refitting the diff into the pumpkin you need to replace the spacers in the exact order they came out accordingly to its place and side also replace the the ring spacer, tap the diff back into the pumpkin carefully try and keep it even as the spacers tend to slip and move on there own, also be very careful not to hit the ring gear, then put the bearing caps back on the same sides they came off, replace the axle shaft's, there is no room for errors here either, job done

4/ To check that that your Crown Wheel & pinion are properly aligned you need to put gear marker on face of the Crown Wheel then rotate the diff six or seven times to make sure it hits dead on, center. If it doesn't, you will need to buy adjusting shims of different sizes to move the differential either left or right to align it dead centre (this is a critical part of rebuilding a diff). there is also no room for errors here either.

If you are not sure of what you are doing take TT'S ADVICE and get THE diff built by a gear specialist.

On the good side here is a comparison of Diff and gear Ratio's and the benefits as you can see from this mod look very quick and very promising, on the other hand if you own a R33GTR and happen to have a spare R34GTR six speed gearbox that could also be a very interseting mod.

As i have already said i am an oldtimer so Please double check everything i have wrote before doing anything. 

R34 GTR 
Tyre Size - 275/30/19 - Diff Ratio 3.545 - Redline 8,000 - Boost 1.0

Gear Ratios 
RPM 1st - 2nd - 3rd - 4th - 5th - 6th 
3.827 - 2.360 - 1.685 - 1.312 - 1 - 0.793 
8000 45 - 73 - 102 - 130 - 171 - 216 - MPH

R34 GTT - Diff Ratio 4.111
8000 39 - 63 - 88 - 113 - 148 - 186 - MPH 

R33 GTR - Diff Ratio 4.363
8000 36 - 59 - 83 - 106 - 139 - 175 - MPH


----------



## OLLIE_NZ (Dec 21, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> Watch this space!
> My new engine is being built at the moment, And it will have the big sump with the GTS-4 front diff in it, And I have already put the Nismo 2way rear diff with the GTS-4 crown and pinon on it.
> 
> ...So once the Turbo turns up from the States, I will be able to tell you what it's like.opcorn:


*bump*

Any luck with all this Chris?
Willie and I have the rear diff out at the moment and are about to commit to the GTS4 diffs.....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ollie,
Yes I have both the front and rear diffs fitted with the GTS4 Ratios installed into a 2way rear centre.....But due to my Borg Warner EFR Turbo that I ordered almost 5 months ago still not being here, I am yet to try them.

I would say from everything I have read, the ratios will be much better for the tracks we have in NZ.....If you were going to Bathurst you should leave it ! LOL!

Just remember that it is easier to use the GTS4 rear diff housing with the pinion installed and just change the centre for the GTR one with the GTS4 crown wheel on it, that way the backlash doesn't need to be changed.

....The front however is a bit trickier to do, and would need someone to sort the backlash for you.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

You can fit stagea diffs - ratio is 4.08

parts are interchangeable with GTRs I can confirm this for sure as I have just had a GTR rear lsd put in my stagea ( kept the 4.08 obviously)


----------



## nozza (Jan 13, 2007)

Can someone confirm if the r33gtr vspec diffs (front & rear) would be alot easier to install in 
a r34 gtr vspec?

Just swop around, complete.

would there still need to be some shimmig, adjustments to get everything working?

Also, the light on the clocks, will it light up showing a malfunction?



Sub Boy said:


> I would think the GTS-4 diffs in a R34 with the Getrag box might be a little too low? Most of the ones that I've heard about that have swaped diffs in the R34 have put R33 GTR diffs in.
> 
> But yes, Just change the crown and pinion gears....However you have to shim the pinion shaft to get the gear mesh correct. (Not the easiest from what I gather!)
> 
> ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If I had an engine that can rev to 8500-9000rpm personally I'd go with the GTS4 ratio's because you'd still have a pretty decent top speed.

As far as a direct bolt in with 4.11s and no mods to anything, I'm not sure what is the best way to go sorry Nozza.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

nozza said:


> Can someone confirm if the r33gtr vspec diffs (front & rear) would be alot easier to install in
> a r34 gtr vspec?
> 
> Just swop around, complete.
> ...


The rear diff will bolt in housing and all if they are both vspec, the front diff will either require you to have a compete R33 sump with diff installed, if you wanted to swap everything over without adjusting backlash, or you will have to have the crown and pinion from the R33 front diff and get a diff specialist to fit it and adjust the backlash.
Shouldnt show any malfunction as the vspec diffs are the same bar the ratios.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> If I had an engine that can rev to 8500-9000rpm personally I'd go with the GTS4 ratio's because you'd still have a pretty decent top speed.
> 
> As far as a direct bolt in with 4.11s and no mods to anything, I'm not sure what is the best way to go sorry Nozza.




and a engine which revs to 8000 rpm max with a r34 Gearbox would you use 33 Diffs ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Read the very first page again .....


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Read the very first page again .....


you got a link mate?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> you got a link mate?


a link to the first page of this thread, classic!! haha


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> a link to the first page of this thread, classic!! haha





that link dont work robby ? 

:thumbsup:

Im a clicky all over your post and nothing seems to be working ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

DUH


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I have both front and rear in my shed, still havnt swapeed them over ...


Glenn, if you ever want to sell the GTS4 diffs give me a call :thumbsup:


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)

bigmikespec said:


> Everyone beat me to it, good, can't be assed myself, haha.
> 
> 4.375 diffs with a 6 speed Getrag out an R34 would be interesting... Maybe that is along the same lines as how the Mines car did it.


The R34 with 6spd Getrag has a 3.55 gear ratio. So mines rans the 32/33 GTR 4.111 with the 6spd. Its a response MONSTER.

Im running 4.375s in my 32. (its a gts4 with RB26 swap)
highway speeds its kind of up there but honestly I like it..... its always ready to sprint. I don't drive this thing for fuel economy


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

GTS4-R said:


> The R34 with 6spd Getrag has a 3.55 gear ratio. So mines rans the 32/33 GTR 4.111 with the 6spd. Its a response MONSTER.
> 
> Im running 4.375s in my 32. (its a gts4 with RB26 swap)
> highway speeds its kind of up there but honestly I like it..... its always ready to sprint. I don't drive this thing for fuel economy


They ran it with 3.7, not 4.111.

Tomei do a 3.7 cw pinion set front and rear for around 1k.


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry for the thread revival, what is the GTS4 diff from? just a version of the GTS model?

Interested in this mod for my R34


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You would be better off with 4.1 than 4.4 with a Getrag.


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> You would be better off with 4.1 than 4.4 with a Getrag.



Thanks for the advice but i wanted to know which car the GTS4 diff's came from, anyone know?


Thanks in advance


Dave


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Dave C said:


> Thanks for the advice but i wanted to know which car the GTS4 diff's came from, anyone know?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...



:nervous::nervous::nervous:

Errr, R32 GTS4.... The clue's in the name :chuckle:












That was easy...


TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> :nervous::nervous::nervous:
> 
> Errr, R32 GTS4.... The clue's in the name :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Your work here is done. :bowdown1:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

As above.

You wouldn't want the gearing any lower as that will just ruin the drive and you would be for ever changing gears. With 4.111 diffs you are doing just a touch over 3000 rpm in 6th at 70mph with 265/35/18 tyres.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Your work here is done. :bowdown1:


:chuckle:

I love the easy one's. I'll leave the more 'challenging' stuff for you 


TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

A friend has GTS4 diffed R32 GTR with an RB30. It's busy in the cockpit with clutch and the gearstick.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> As above.
> 
> You wouldn't want the gearing any lower as that will just ruin the drive and you would be for ever changing gears. With 4.111 diffs you are doing just a touch over 3000 rpm in 6th at 70mph with 265/35/18 tyres.


That's on stock gear ratio's. The beauty of aftermarket gearkits/boxes is the ability to spec different gear ratio's which compliment your engine spec and final drive.



TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> A friend has GTS4 diffed R32 GTR with an RB30. It's busy in the cockpit with clutch and the gearstick.


What a dinosaur.....

Isn't that what expensive sequential boxes and paddles are for???

:chuckle::chuckle:


TT


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The question was about diffs. When talking about gearboxes that is when it gets expensive. Sure PPG do getrag gear kits.

Dave has an R34 with a Getrag so 4.111 would be better overall compared to the 4.4 IMO. Unless you want to have a really low gearing.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> What a dinosaur.....
> 
> Isn't that what expensive sequential boxes and paddles are for???
> 
> ...


Only boats have paddles. Sticks are for men.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

You reckon....???

These 'chaps' don't look particularly manly..


:chuckle:


TT


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> :nervous::nervous::nervous:
> 
> Errr, R32 GTS4.... The clue's in the name :chuckle:
> 
> ...



Thank you people, everyday a school day clearly! I never knew that model even existed, thought there were only GTST's and GTR's 

So to confirm a couple of other things while you chaps are in a helpful mood...

The R33 GTR and R32 GTR both have the 4.1 ratio diff and i can use donor parts from either of those with my diff to get what I want. (faster mechanical acceleration without any extra strain on the motor)

Yes?

Thank you kindly :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> You reckon....???
> 
> These 'chaps' don't look particularly manly..
> 
> ...


But 'men' with paddles?!?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Dave C said:


> Thank you people, everyday a school day clearly! I never knew that model even existed, thought there were only GTST's and GTR's
> 
> So to confirm a couple of other things while you chaps are in a helpful mood...
> 
> ...


This might help......



> 4.900 - C23 Serena SR20DE 4WD Auto
> 
> 4.636 - C23 Serena SR20DE 4WD Manual, C23 CD20T 4WD
> 
> ...



Annoyingly it doesn't show GTR ratios but I believe you are correct 4.11 in R32/33 GTR and about 3.6 in the R34 IIRC.


TT


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Ignore the fact that its a R32 in the link, it has a R34 Getrag, so if you swap to 4.111 diffs which will fit performance and acceleration is highlighted in this video clip:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IqSB3an4G8


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

4.4 + getrag I'd only have with stock or stage 1, and IF it was a nurburgring/hill climb car primarily. Highway would get on my tits < 5 minutes. 

4.111 + getrag would be perfect up to 700ish as a rough guess. Anything above, for a fast road/track car I'd say 3.9. 

No idea what is good for drag cars, since I don't care.


----------

